# Robin and Vinnie



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

And SERIOUSLY - they really are playing - I think Vinnie just got in a cheap shot and Robin was a little honked off. The reflection off of his cataracts really make him look evil!!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Peta would not approve of these pics! Don't you know that's illegal dog fighting? :wink: <---Being completely sarcastic

The pictures you take are lovely though. Very clear and precise. Nothing I could ever achieve with my cheapo digital camera. They are pretty funny too. Dogs sure do make some funny faces when playing.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks. They are fun to shoot - it's amazing the stuff you see when you look at the photos after the fact. Stuff happens so fast that you don't see it until it's frozen in time.

I know what you mean. You can see in the last shot that Robin got plowed by Vinnie and Vinnie basically bounced off of Robin and totally knocked him off balance. One of Vinnie's feet is actually visible over his back.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Most amazing photos. Glad to hear you are getting settled in. I always look forward to you pictures!
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dogs look so hilarious when they're playing, you can see it in their eyes. Robin looks a little D8< in the last picture, but it still looks way cute!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

how do you get such clean crisp action shots, or even action shots for that matter? nice job


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Photography - it's what I do for a hobby - I shoot dog sports mostly. My kids are lots and lots of practice for me - I kept nine shots out of a couple hundred that I deleted!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great work! i need to learn how to do that! I never have the camera when they are at it! lol


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome back AgilityIG! Some more great photos. I love Vinnie's bright blue collar against his jet black coat.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Vinnie and Robin are such great playmates. Your photos really do capture the hight of the moment. After checking out your webpage, it's obvious you get some great pictures in the ring too. Love to see dogs in action.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent pictures. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this has been asked before and answered, but waht kind of camera do you use? with kids and dogs a girl needs a good camera and my digital canon rebel just isnt cutting it for me!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Tannerokeefe,

Here's a quote from AgilityIG

"I use a Nikon D300 with a 70-200/2.8 lens - LOVE the combo!!!"

I'm keeping it on my wish list. I also wouldn't mind having the Nikon D200. Course I figured having a Canon Rebel wouldn't be too shabby either. That's a nice camera. Maybe you just need a new lens? My little Nikon coolpix has been a fun little point and shot, but I miss a lot of shots waiting for it to store the last pic.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments on the photos. 

The other thing to consider on cameras is your memory card - get a good quality fast card - I use a Sandisk Extreme IV - they are a little more expensive, but they help your camera move along a bit faster.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks AgilityIG! Another note to self on how to have the best photo combo.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW! Amazing Photos, Robin & Vinnie are gorgeous!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so adorable together.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------

